# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Jeep's First Aid kit

## Stargazer

I ordered a new first aid bag for my Jeep.What I wanted was something that would not float or fly away when I lowered the top and removed my doors.I was ordering some parts from Quadratec(a great place for jeep parts) and while brousing ran accross this.The bag itself velcro's to the harness hand has a strap and clip to keep everything tied together.The harness has two different attachment sysetems.One is velcro straps and the other is a strap with a snap closure.

The bag is a drop down system with a few pockets and lots of elastic strapping inside.The lower panel has a mesh zippered pocket.The outside of the bag has webbing for attaching more gear if you needed.

These pictures show where I have the kit now.Im not sure if this is the best place but it works for now.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks secure and easlily accessible.

----------


## Rick

That's either a Condor Rip Away EMT Pouch or a knock off. As far as I'm concerned, one of the best first aid cases available. If you use Molle gear or any kind you can attach the Pouch to it. If the pouch is needed it can be "ripped" away from the velcro panel without undoing the Molle straps. Then just stick it back on when you're done. It's heavy duty and it has a lot of room. It's my main first aid case for hiking.

----------


## Stargazer

Rick, The rip away feature is great.The harnes stays on the sport bar and if you need your kit its just a quick release buckle and a pull away.It has more storage space than it looks like.Its going to be a work in progress to fill it.

It has a Smittybuilt tag on it.Im not sure if they make it or if their logo is just stictched in after.Some of their jeep gear is good,some well, not worth the price for shipping.

----------


## Rick

Here's the Condor one. Mine is in OD. 

http://www.condoroutdoor.com/ma41rip-awayemtpouch.aspx

----------


## tatersalad

Hadn't thought about that for the Jeep, but great idea. I see you have the same 'hiking buddy' seat that I use, although I have a 2 door and no back seat mounted.

----------


## Stargazer

Tater, here is the part number from the Quatratec web site.

Quadratec part # 15179.5000

I'm happy with it so far.I like that its off the floor and will not blow out of the Jeep.

----------


## BushedOut

Looks nice, Im thinking of updating the one in my car and this has given me some ideas. Thanks!

----------

